

New stable version TeXworks 0.4.5 released - usenet
http://latex-community.org/home/news/47-news-latex-editors/479-texworks-045

======
usenet
TeXworks is slim and quick. It was one of the first TeX editors with an
integrated PDF previewer and especially an automatically split screen for
writing and previewing. The same GUI on Linux and Windows makes switching
between platforms easy.

